# Mt. Rainier



## fletcher (3/4/15)

from: https://www.hopunion.com/mt-rainier/

*Pedigree*
Complex parentage including Hallertau, Galena and Fuggle
*Brewing Usage*
Dual Purpose
*Aroma*
Excellent floral and noble aromas, with citrus and licorice overtones
*Alpha Acids*
5.0 - 8.1%
*Beta Acids*
5.0 - 7.0%
*Co-Humulone*
21 - 24%
*Total Oil*
0.2 - 0.5 mL / 100g
*Myrcene*
~29% of total oil
*Humulene*
~30% of total oil
*Caryophyllene*
~9.5% of total oil
*Farnesene*
< 1% of total oil
*General Trade Perception*
Similar to Hallertau but with more bittering strength
______________________________________________________________________________________

i recently took home some el dorado hops, and never having used them before, made a single hop pale ale with pale malt, crystal, some wheat and a wee touch of dex.

to my surprise, i've just sampled it, and do not get any of the candy, watermelon or sweet notes but am getting STRONG citrus and licorice/aniseed notes. i'm guessing the hops might have been incorrectly labeled but wanted to ask if anyone else had some experience with mt. rainier who might be able to confirm their tastes or give their experiences?

it's not bad, just completely the opposite from the sweet and watermelon and candy tastes and aromas i was expecting! 

hop-wise, the recipe was:

60 mins - 15ibu magnum
5 mins - 20ibu "el dorado" - which i assume is mt. rainier
dry hopped 2g/L "el dorado" - which i assume is mt. rainier.

any others had experience with it?


----------



## fletcher (4/4/15)

has no one else used mount rainier?


----------



## Mardoo (4/4/15)

Mt. Ranier is really hard to find these days. Yes, Mt. Ranier gives liquorice/aniseed flavours, as well as some woody and some spicy flavors. I've only used it once though, as I could never find it after that.

Did the seller you bought from have Mt. Ranier? If so, who was it? I stopped looking over a year ago.


----------



## fletcher (5/4/15)

Mardoo said:


> Mt. Ranier is really hard to find these days. Yes, Mt. Ranier gives liquorice/aniseed flavours, as well as some woody and some spicy flavors. I've only used it once though, as I could never find it after that.
> 
> Did the seller you bought from have Mt. Ranier? If so, who was it? I stopped looking over a year ago.


PM'ed


----------

